# Favorite Piranha



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

Jonas brought up an another thread that he had a favorite Piranha and I realized I did to. The thickest one I have has a bad eye and I think it makes him look so bad. I thought it would be cool to see every ones favorite and find out why it is.
P.S. this one is the most dominant one also.

You Can see his right eye in this picture.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

Here is another pic


----------



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

And the right eye again.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

This is my favourite, its the biggest at about 2.5" it has really cool dark spots and eats a sh*t load!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

This is my favourite Cariba:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My favorite redbelly:


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

h0h0 luciano what a beast!! thats a massive jaw dude


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my favorite rbp aka jaws


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My favorite and smallest pygo when he turned purple. I have had the little dude for a year and a half and I dont think he has ever grown. He is only about 5 or 6".


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn there are some nice ones . 
Judazzz , Lucky , all you guys


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Some real nice pics!!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

my new rhom


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Nana my beautiful female P!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Another pic but this include the whole setup and both P's (Fufu and Nana)!!

Nana the female is the one to the right (look at her belly), Fufu is the one at the left compared to her his belly is flat, where hers is round and firm.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

11 inche piraya...monstro


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I love my possessed monster brandtii
before color change 9.5" SL almost 1 2/3" inches thick, i got rid of all my other Ps except for this one and his biotch cause the color difference is unreal.








after color change


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Those are some nice ass p's


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

My 5" rbp along with his tankmate


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres my fav!!! He's for Sale too


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This was my fav Rhom.. Wish I can get him back


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

not bad.. pretty nice


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, some nice p's here!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

winkyee what kinda rhom is that you got? that guy looks really nice. Ive never seen any piranha with that much purplish tint to it except for the purple diamond spilo

Al, I thought sf9er was selling your rhom? Did he sell it already? If not, why dont you purchase him back. That guy was indeed a very nice looking fish.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Realy nice pics everyone.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kain said:


> Al, I thought sf9er was selling your rhom? Did he sell it already? If not, why dont you purchase him back. That guy was indeed a very nice looking fish.


 I want to, but cant ever get a hold of him. Plus I wouldnt be able to get any new editions till I come back from my vacation :sad:


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my compressus


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

and my rhom


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

I like my spilo the best


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

wrathofgeo, thats really one beautiful rhom. How big is it? and how much did it cost you? and is that just a normal black piranhas or it is an exotic rhom p?

Also can I have one of those in a 25 gal tank?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

kouma, it is about 5.5" and is a reg rhom from all i know. and yes you could keep it in a 25 gal tank for a while because they grow slow.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

forgot, cost me $75


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

your compressus really doesnt look like a comrpessus at all more rhomboid in appearance, and its body is no where near high backed enough.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

its 3.5" they all look the same at this size and i can tell its not a rhom cause the spots are diff already


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

My Favorite P is My Brandtii. Here's a pic showing his two sharp "fangs"


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yes brandtii, the best looking piranha, nice fish!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's Gama, he's my favorite piranha. He's the smallest and slightest eater, however he has the most personality and always comes to the glass to say hello when i sit by the tank or walk by. i took this pic in natural sunlight and i think, even though it's blurry, it shows how pretty he is.

Joe


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Kain said:


> winkyee what kinda rhom is that you got? that guy looks really nice. Ive never seen any piranha with that much purplish tint to it except for the purple diamond spilo
> 
> Al, I thought sf9er was selling your rhom? Did he sell it already? If not, why dont you purchase him back. That guy was indeed a very nice looking fish.


 The purple is just from lighting/reflection .
He's a normal color.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

S. Geryi, that used to live at my house.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

better pics of my compressus...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

2...


----------

